
Sacred Retreats of California (2013) - davidjnelson
https://www.nytimes.com/2013/10/04/t-magazine/the-stunning-sacred-retreats-of-california.html
======
lacker
_But for off-the-grid austerity, no place surpasses Tassajara. There is no
electricity, no A-C and only basic heat in the cabins, and no cell coverage or
Wi-Fi at all. There is one public telephone. Cabins are outfitted with one
cold-water faucet and are lit at night, when needed, by kerosene lamps._

I was entertained that the author could not imagine anything more austere than
heat, running water, and a shared telephone.

Here's a cheap tip for a stunning California retreat. Go to Yosemite, skip the
valley, and spend a few days backpacking in the less-trafficked parts like
Hetch Hetchy or Wawona. You won't have heat or the public telephone, though
;-)

~~~
chrisseaton
You're not reasonably interpreting the author and you're going out of your way
to snidely make them sound ignorant.

Applying some common sense, they probably mean 'for off-the-grid austerity [in
commercial retreat accommodation available in the US]'.

~~~
freetime2
That’s a little bit of a harsh interpretation of the parent comment. I think
it was a valid point... if you’re looking for some peace and quiet and
stunning surroundings at a reasonable cost, there are tons of fantastic
backpacking options. Not having any religious/new age affiliations is (for me)
another bonus of the park system.

~~~
atomical
Parent's comment seemed interested in proving that he is the bigger badass. If
only Tommy Saxondale were here to mock.

------
mistrial9
ok - typical of a New York presentation.. focusing on the monetary values..
yes, indeed, there are spiritual retreats, and in special lands with wide
vistas.. but why? and who? not "how much"

For a less financially-focused treatment of this very real topic, please see
"Visionary State" by Erik Davis

The Visionary State: A Journey Through California's Spiritual Landscape

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Erik_Davis](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Erik_Davis)

~~~
thugger
Thanks for sharing that book--just purchased. I moved to the Bay Area three
years ago and just had a realization that I've barely explored the surrounding
landscape.

~~~
davidjnelson
If you're in san jose/santa cruz check out Henry Cowell. If you're in the
peninsula/silicon valley check out Wunderlich Park. If you're in the
city/marin, check out Muir Woods.

------
protomyth
For those doing a retreat that has a sweat lodge be very careful. It seems
some of these spiritual gurus don't quite get the whole safety thing and have
too many people, a poorly designed sweat lodge, or rocks that, when heated,
release poison gas. Strangely, the poor folks around here (ND) seem to have no
problems, but the expensive retreats somehow screw it up every couple of
years. I guess that's the difference that apprenticeship give you.

------
bsenftner
The hi desert has some fantastic retreats, small hole in the wall resorts,
where death valley and Joshua Tree rejuvenates burned out LA refugees. Some
wonderful and some whack people out there. But it's so hot, hot, hot everyone
knows we can only be there because we're escaping something. Unspoken calm
nods are exchanged as everyone leaves one another alone. To melt.

~~~
newnewpdro
It's only awfully hot in the summer in my experience in the high desert around
joshua tree. The rest of the year it's damn near ideal.

~~~
Rebelgecko
Even right now it's not too bad (although it'll probably heat up over the next
week or two)

------
jmspring
Having been to Esalen a few times over the years, it has changed much in the
last 15 or so years. It feels like it is catering to less the one looking for
a retreat and one wanting more pampering. The grounds, tubs, and food are
still special.

Tassajara is a place I plan on returning too. My first trip, I was doing a
retreat and engaged in some of the chanting and meditation -- it took awhile
to get used to it. I also explored the tubs, the grounds, and used the
complete disconnect from communication to let myself just relax, calm down,
and renew a bit. The food was very good. Being based in a valley between a set
of hills, the heat can be quite intense during the day.

Getting away to day, for me, are the mountains and deserts and more remote
areas of California. I have lakes I can be on in 20-30 minutes, lose myself at
a mining claim exploring for hours and days, or hot springs in the eastern
sierras mere hours away.

Most of the grounds mentioned, I've been to a number of them. They are quite
amazing. There are places you can go on your own and find unique experiences
and relaxation.

------
epistemology
When I am moved to meditate, I have the perfect focus point: a beautiful
biologic focal point, my navel.

------
vram22
Eknath Easwaran was one of those who created such a retreat. I've read one of
his books.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eknath_Easwaran](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eknath_Easwaran)

[https://www.bmcm.org/about/about-eknath-
easwaran/](https://www.bmcm.org/about/about-eknath-easwaran/)

[https://www.bmcm.org/about/easwaran-
bio/](https://www.bmcm.org/about/easwaran-bio/)

[https://www.bmcm.org/about/about-bmcm/](https://www.bmcm.org/about/about-
bmcm/)

------
sologoub
San Ysidro Ranch was severely damaged by the mudslide. Hopefully, they can
rebuild and reopen.

------
NinaJZapala
Total agree retreats aren't about the money but the benefits of a retreat
getaway.

